# Girl, 10, Cuffed for Scissors in School



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Girl, 10, Cuffed for Scissors in School 

Sat Dec 11, 4:03 PM ET U.S. National - AP 

PHILADELPHIA - A 10-year-old girl was placed in handcuffs and taken to a police station because she took a pair of scissors to her elementary school. 

School district officials said the fourth-grade student did not threaten anyone with the 8-inch shears, but violated a rule that considers scissors to be potential weapons. 

Administrators said they were following state law when they called police Thursday, and police said they were following department rules when they handcuffed Porsche Brown and took her away in a patrol wagon. 

"My daughter cried and cried," said her mother, Rose Jackson. "She had no idea what she did was wrong. I think that was way too harsh." 

Police officers decided the girl hadn't committed a crime and let her go. 

However, school officials suspended her for five days. Administrators will decide at a hearing whether she may return to class, or be expelled to a special disciplinary school. 

The scissors were discovered while students' belongings were being searched for property missing from a teacher's desk. 

School district officials have promised a crackdown on unruly students this year, and new policies give administrators the power to expel students for infractions as minor as violating the dress code, chronic tardiness or habitual swearing. 

Administrators say the steps are needed to regain control over a notoriously unruly school system, but some parents have complained that discipline has been overly harsh and that school officials have been too quick to call police about minor problems.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Where's Johnny Cochran???
:lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, art class must suck. :? :roll:


----------

